# Vanilla



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I broke and got a puppy from the Parker pound. I've had her for over a month now, but I'm stumped to what her breed(s) are.

I named her Vanilla since she ate a few Nilla Wafers on the way back home before she passed out on my lap. She's a bit slow mentally and very slow physically. She tries to run after dogs at the park, but she gets left behind while they trot away.

She's about 3-4 months old and 20+ pounds. Almost completely potty trained, but sometimes she likes to poop in my sister's room.

The shelter said she was an Akita/Shepherd mix online and a Shepherd/Collie mix on her kennel.
Any ideas as to what she's mixed with?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Her markings remind me of a border collie, but I've seen Labrador mixes with white on their faces.

She looks like she's a total sweetheart though, congrats!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Hm... I'll rhyme off some breeds:
Labrador
Hound
Whippet
Corgi'

I'm probably wrong, but she looks like she has a little bit of everything in her! She is just adorable!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I looked up a whippet/lab and she looks similar to a few of those dogs. If she is one of those, she definitely did not inherit any of the speed. Our other dog can trot faster than her at a full out run.

That might change when she grows into her feet though. They are pretty huge for her.

She also looked pretty similar to a chow/shepherd mix too.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

She is adorable and what a perfect name you gave her! Her soft brown coloring even looks like the color of a vanilla wafer! Love it!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think she is half Shiba Inu due to the colors and pattern of the colors. she looks so sweet! congrats!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Taka_Shiba.jpg


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Your other dog looks my heart puppy that lives with my mom! So cute!

It's always hard to tell with Mixed breeds. But she is ridiculously adorable! <3


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

My sister was doing some more searching today and found that she's almost identical to the Smooth Coated Collie.

It gets to the 45-75 pound range that we were projecting and her conformation is almost identical to all the puppies we looked at.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i see maybe border collie/shepard,but something about her says husky/shepard mix to me.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I see Collie in her.. that tail is just like every Dachshund I've ever had, though. I think she's a adorable whatever she is! Those ears are probably very expressive, I bet.

Does she bark a lot? Some breeds are more talkative then others, it might help you figure it out.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

She does try to bark a lot, but I'm working on making it a little less. we're in an apartment so she can't be barking constantly like she wants to. She's a very noisy wrestler too, but if it's during the day, I let her get away with all the grunts and growls she wants. She's still nowhere near as expressive as my parents' Catahoula.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

So Vanilla has lost all of her canines and most of her other teeth. She's got a few molars left to lose still, but she's on her way to big girl teeth.

I'm thinking she's mostly smooth collie the older she gets. the fringe around her neck is the most compelling though. She's not very fluffy like an Akita or Shiba would be. She's got a relatively thin coat with almost no volume to it.

The little monster got a bath after her doggy park visit since there was a warning about Parvo going around (Parker actually stopped adopting out shortly after I got her because they got hit so bad with it). She's just got one more shot to go, but I don't want to risk anything with her. She's also going to be spayed in February up in Kingman if we get a response. If not then we'll just do it here.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww cute puppy. Thankbyou for adopting! Akitas can be fluffy. I see akita in her...akita do have shepherd markings. My dog is supposedly catahoula/husky/shepherd. Other people say she is a wolf/coyote mix or carolina dog. Any mutt can have several different breeds in it that may not express themselves every generation so I just say "who knows"! I love how just her tail is brown hehe


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Nilla is losing her molars now. She's very upset about this. she's also upset that I'm not letting her frolic in the giant muddy puddle outside because I totally should let her and then not give her a bath because those are terrible.

We'll be going to the dog park later tonight anyway since she hasn't been there in three days because she got sore and Silver did too.

She's still being terribly stubborn with potty training. I've tried treats and playing after she goes potty outside, but she just doesn't want to do it outside. She's rather stand in the sun outside and then come inside to go. She's also very easily distracted and the little kids here won't leave her be when she has to go potty so she doesn't end up going until we go inside to wait until later.

Any advice to help with her stubborn streak? I'm giving her treats immediately after she potties and poops outside, but there's no real improvement with that either. she's very food motivated to, so I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

She is adorable!!!! I love her ears! She has such a nice name, too!


----------

